# [SOLVED] mdraid not always assembled?

## lagalopex

I have a system with multiple raids.

Some with meta 0.90 (for boot and root) and some with meta 1.2. All over the same three disks.

The raids with meta 1.2 sometimes do not get assembled correctly on boot. (Not necessarily all.)

In /proc/mdstat the raid is listed as (for example):

```
md3 : inactive sda7[3](S)

      27981720 blocks super 1.2

```

When I stop it and run "mdadm --assemble --scan" it will be like:

```
md3 : active raid1 sdb7[0] sda7[3] sdd7[1]

      27981696 blocks super 1.2 [3/3] [UUU]

      bitmap: 1/1 pages [4KB], 65536KB chunk

```

/etc/mdadm.conf is up to date with:

```
DEVICE /dev/sd*

ARRAY /dev/md3 metadata=1.2 name=xyz:3 UUID=...

```

In dmesg I see for md3 or sd.7 only:

```
[    1.431226]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    1.471826]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 >

[    1.480348]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2 < sdd5 sdd6 sdd7 sdd8 >

[    1.758942] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sda7

[    1.759001] md: sda7 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    1.778674] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdb7

[    1.778734] md: sdb7 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    1.845475] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdd7

[    1.845533] md: sdd7 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    4.780096] EXT4-fs (md13): unable to read superblock

```

Could someone point into the right direction? What am I missing?Last edited by lagalopex on Sun Jul 09, 2017 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lagalopex,

Please put the entire dmesg onto a pastebin.  wgetpaste can help.

----------

## lagalopex

The problem always occured on the first start after the system was off.

The small rtc battery was empty. In the system I never realized it, because I always use ntp.

But the raid meta 1.2 is somewhy sensitive to clock changes.

With a new battery the problem has disappeared.

----------

